# Topaz blue rs with plastidipped ltz wheels other than silver?



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any pics of a topas blue chevy cruze rs with the stock 18" ltz wheels plastidipped in colors other than the stock silver. Im thinking of doing mine white or gold. But any other colors would be fine, just so i can get an idea.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a topas blue chevy cruze rs with the stock 18" ltz wheels plastidipped in colors other than the stock silver. Im thinking of doing mine white or gold. But any other colors would be fine, just so i can get an idea.


I have a Red Metallic LTZ Cruze but I will be plasti-dipping my LTZ wheels pretty soon. Not sure what color yet but I think I'm gonna go with black for now. Won't be for a couple of weeks or so though.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im gonna plastidip mine gold. I would have liked to see some pics before hand. Ah well, if i dont like it i guess i can peel it off.


----------

